# Help Changing Colour of Laser Light?



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a laser light projector similar to this model. I hacked the filter from it last year for a laser vortex tunnel, which yielded a green laser light. This year I want to use it for the same purpose, but I'm going with a winter-themed Haunt and would like a blue laser light instead of green. Are there any ways to change the colour of a laser light or should I just buy a blue laser light? And if I need to buy, anyone know where I can find a blue laser light - preferably one that plugs into an outlet as opposed to battery-operated laser pointers? My searches only find laser projectors that are filtered with a variety of patterns and colours, so when I hack it I'm not sure what the colour will be.

Any help is hugely appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't think you can change it up. Here is something that might work that is blue:

https://www.amazon.com/Sparkle-Magi...=B00ZFG0VSA&psc=1&refRID=W8WWXMG9SDDTY5JY2NYW

I just ordered the green commercial version of this one. Should have it by early next week, they really came down in price or its the time of year as they were doubled. Was wondering with some modes if can get this to work like the swamp effect. I just have to watch the lasers as my big thing is at the campground with the kids.

I thought about creating a vortex tunnel with the same one you did as the battery laser lights just don't cut it. Think I started tearing it apart but that is far as I got.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Would depend a bit on what they are calling a 'laser'. 

If that projector happened to have some white source and they filter to get red and green (which I doubt - but you did mention 'filter') then you might be able to find a blue filter so you can project only the blue component.

The more likely possibility is that the projector has red and green laser diodes - or even a more standard LED source. If that is the case you might be able to get mixes of those colors...yellows, oranges, etc, but not blue, because it is a primary color.

Either way you look at it here, you are in a range of "can't" to "need a (possibly expensive) filter"

If you want to go the 'laser' route and foresee wanting different colors, you might search for 'RGB laser' This will be red, green and blue lasers baked into one module and will have a function to vary the intensity of each laser. You can get basically any color beam in the spectrum by adjusting each primary color.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

xredge said:


> Don't think you can change it up. Here is something that might work that is blue:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sparkle-Magi...=B00ZFG0VSA&psc=1&refRID=W8WWXMG9SDDTY5JY2NYW
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the link, xredge, I just ordered myself one.

The laser I used for the vortex tunnel worked very well in a narrow corridor of our haunt and was a huge hit last year, I highly recommend trying it.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

corey872 said:


> Would depend a bit on what they are calling a 'laser'.
> 
> If that projector happened to have some white source and they filter to get red and green (which I doubt - but you did mention 'filter') then you might be able to find a blue filter so you can project only the blue component.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks for the info, corey. My knowledge of laser lights is rudimentary at best, so this helps me narrow my search.


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

break open your projector and find the light source it could just be some LEDs fed into a magnifying glass to focus. if so determine what type of LED light they are then go to Lighthouse LEDs and order replacements in the color scheme you want. I have used them to order LEDs in the past, just make sure any LEDs you order already have the resistor on them. https://lighthouseleds.com/


----------

